

Making a pop-up dodecahedron. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1eebDcFBEc

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Put one in an envelope and send it to your friends!

(if you have any friends (sorry - personal experience))

